
Show HN: Otto Jukebox – A multi-user streaming anti-cloud music player - ferguson
http://ottojukebox.com/
======
stinkytaco
I'm curious to see how this might stack up against Subsonic, which has some
similar features (multiple players/streams, chat rooms) but doesn't -- to my
limited knowledge -- have the never ending stream, requests or multiple
collections. Subsonic also has Android and iOS apps, which is a major plus for
me.

Or even how it compares to Nicecast or Github play
([https://github.com/play/play](https://github.com/play/play)) neither of
which I've used, but have read about and seem closer to this particular
application.

~~~
ripdog
Never ending play can be implemented by subsonic clients. For example, DSub on
Android has this function. It's plain shuffle, though.

------
fit2rule
I'm reminded of the excellent ScreenInvader, of Metalab:

[http://metalab.github.io/ScreenInvader/](http://metalab.github.io/ScreenInvader/)

Nothing says "we've arrived at the future" more than having killed the DJ.
Anyone can play anything = Awesome parties. I've learned of a much more
diverse set of artists and new music by chilling in the lounge for an evening
and screencap'ing the ScreenInvader playlist ..

------
GotAnyMegadeth
This looks great! Any plans to port this to Windows?

I am not a massive fan of the background colour of the landing page, it makes
the text slightly hard to read. The rest of the page design looks good though.

> any device that supports a web browser, no dedicated client software needed!

The demo seems to be down at the moment so I can't see, why would you need to
download anything if that is the case?

(Shameless plug: I made
[http://playlistful.com/about](http://playlistful.com/about) which is similar
to this, but you can't listen to the music on more than device at the same
time. That's a feature I really want to add, but I can't get my head around
keeping the songs in sync.)

------
zz1
Brilliant, absolutely going to try this! Thanks for building it and for
sharing it :)

------
smcg
Is OSX the only supported operating system?

~~~
ndrake
There are Linux installation instructions at Github:
[https://github.com/ferguson/otto](https://github.com/ferguson/otto)

With this warning:

Otto is not yet packaged together as a singular application or installation
package for Linux like it is on OSX. Therefore Linux installation is fraught
with peril, especially when it comes to getting a correctly compiled version
of MPD installed.

